# Some pics I found on the web - From Argentina?



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.subdivx.com/X9X165746">http://www.subdivx.com/X9X165746</a><!-- m -->

Check it out. The color on this Tegu is amazing!!


----------



## olympus (Nov 8, 2007)

That tegu is a superstar..


----------



## COWHER (Nov 8, 2007)

lol that is an awesome tegu :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

HOlding that tegus mouth open is hardcore. I've never seen a tegu lie on its back like that. I was weak laughing.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was researching Tegus and considering one, it was these photos and videos that convinced me to get one.

What I want to know is how I get one with that coloration?


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 8, 2007)

it almost has similair coloration to my red x black and white. The person who submitted these photos claims that it is a pure red though.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know what it is. I found the site and the video and the owner says it's a red tegu.

Josh, why don't you post some pics so we can see.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like a red to me just lightly colored


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

I just peeped the webpage. lol too funny. I always wonder how people get their reptiles to "pose" like that haha


----------

